

DOJ petitions Supreme Court for right to track using GPS without warrant - grellas
http://legaltimes.typepad.com/blt/2011/04/doj-pitches-gps-surveillance-case-to-supreme-court.html

======
bediger
Very honestly, how can tracking via GPS (or cellphone GPS) be anything other
than a gross violation of the USA Constitution's 4th amendment? How can the US
DoJ not feel a little shame at advocating a legal position that requires
twisting logic until it nearly breaks? How can the US Doj not feel highly
shamed at doing this sort of thing?

After that, I have to ask what kind of weirdos work at the US DoJ? In order to
want to track citizens all the time, you'd have to be a lot perverted. Do the
strict entrance exams (a.k.a. "background checks") allow the DoJ to filter out
honest, non-perverted people, and only let in twisted, evil, bluenosed snobs?

~~~
kovar
While I'm not in favor of warrantless wiretapping or GPS tracking, I'd
appreciate you elaborating on your claim that they're twisting logic until it
nearly breaks. Unfortunately, this request seems like another step down a
slippery slope and not a huge break.

People at DOJ aren't perverted, they're trying to protect you and the country
from criminals and terrorists. This is but one of many tools they feel they
need to do that job well. You may disagree with their mission, and you may
disagree with the tools they use to execute the mission, but calling the
people working there "perverted" is an enormous stretch.

Many services, including ones lauded on YC, collect data about you that could
be used to track you at any time without a warrant, and give that capability
to other civilians. I hope that you think that is perverted, too.

As an example, check out cree.py - [http://redtape.msnbc.com/2011/04/just-how-
creepy-is-creepy-a...](http://redtape.msnbc.com/2011/04/just-how-creepy-is-
creepy-a-test-drive.html)

And hacking Color - [http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/color-hack-allows-
users-...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/color-hack-allows-users-to-spy-
on-anyone-from-anywhere/)

~~~
bediger
Well, you make my "perverted" point for my by citing "cree.py" - "cree.py" ->
"creepy", a synonym for slightly perverted. Even the author(s) of "cree.py"
thought that tracking someone is a bit weird.

------
anigbrowl
Can you blame them? After spending all that money on GPS units it would be a
shame to let it go to waste.

/sarcasm. I was digging through DHS procurement contracts until 2am last night
and I'm still feeling cynical.

